# Solved: Spybot says "!bad check sum" ??



## babs277 (Apr 18, 2004)

Hello all,
I've got a question ... I just tried to update my Spybot Detection Rules and I got the error message "! bad check sum" but I couldn't figure out what that means. I've also been having trouble with updates to my Norton software. I'm not very knowledgeable about these things. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks!
babs


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi 

What version of SpyBot are you currently using?


----------



## babs277 (Apr 18, 2004)

I don't really know. How can I find out?
babs


----------



## babs277 (Apr 18, 2004)

I found it! It's Spybot 1.3 ... I think!
babs


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Check in Control Panel>Add/Remove Programs

or

Open SpyBot
Go to Advanced Mode
Click on "Info & License"


----------



## primetime212 (May 21, 2004)

babs277 said:


> Hello all,
> I've got a question ... I just tried to update my Spybot Detection Rules and I got the error message "! bad check sum" but I couldn't figure out what that means. I've also been having trouble with updates to my Norton software. I'm not very knowledgeable about these things. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks!
> babs


i got the same thing...I checked one item at a time and made sure it downloaded first and it worked..dont check multiple items..I think its a problem with their server


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Ah ok, that's what I thought.

Upgrade to SpyBot 1.4: http://www.majorgeeks.com/download2471.html

That should stop the error.

Let us know.


----------



## babs277 (Apr 18, 2004)

Do I have to delete the old one? And ... is that version also free?
Thanks!
Babs


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes uninstall 1.3 Yes it's free


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

The problem is with one of the servers. Just choose a different server and download the updates again.


----------



## primetime212 (May 21, 2004)

babs277 said:


> Do I have to delete the old one? And ... is that version also free?
> Thanks!
> Babs


I get the same error you get with 1.4 also on my computer and others too..I just check one item at a time though and it will work that or switch connections you download from on


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

SpyBot should be upgraded regardless.

Download the updates from a different mirror.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

gurutech said:


> The problem is with one of the servers. Just choose a different server and download the updates again.


This is all you need to do ...... It's what i did and everything was AOK with the download...... :up:

cu Frank.


----------



## ozegirl (Jun 21, 2003)

I had the same problem - all I did to correct it was to click "search for updates" again and then "download" again - and it worked the second time. I had this happen with several computers but it worked each time. I have done another update of definitions since then and the next one worked OK - I'm sure it was just a temporary problem with one of their servers.


----------



## babs277 (Apr 18, 2004)

Okay All You Smart People ... Now I'm REALLY confused!!! I uninstalled the 1.3 and downloaded the 1.4. One of the screens said to get the updates ... which I tried to do. I got the same error message - "!!! bad check sum !" - only this time I got it on ALL the updates that tried to download. I restarted my computer ... tried downloading the updates one at a time ... still no luck - same error! Now Spybot won't run at all. I get the message that I have to install the updates first. Now what???
What does "Download the updates from a different mirror." mean?
And ... does "Just choose a different server and download the updates again." mean to use IE instead of AOL? 
I know I must sound stupid, but ... I guess I am about computers.
Thanks ya'll!
babs


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

What I mean is, choose a different download location.

You should have many choices here:


----------



## babs277 (Apr 18, 2004)

Sorry Cheeseball81 ... I'm still not understanding you. What's a download location? 
babs


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

See the different choices in the list? I added a red box around it.


----------



## babs277 (Apr 18, 2004)

OH!!! I didn't realize that I could select a site when just downloading the updates. When I downloaded the Spybot 1.4, I chose TX, USA. Do you think I have to uninstall the 1.4 and start over... maybe choosing the FL, USA site? 
Sorry for being such a pest! And ... Many thanks for your help!!!!
babs


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

No no you don't need to uninstall it 

Just try downloading the updates from a different one listed.


----------



## culla (Sep 2, 2005)

i tried all the update sites they're all coming up with bad checksum


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

It's gotta be on their end then. Give it a day and try again.


----------



## babs277 (Apr 18, 2004)

I'll give it a try, Mr. Cheeseball81!
Thanks!
babs


----------



## babs277 (Apr 18, 2004)

You're the MAN... Cheeseball81 !!!! Or the WOman ??? It worked!! Hooray!
I used the "SecurityWonks.net" site and I got ALL green checks! I did a scan and everything is super fine! Thanks to everyone ... especially you Cheesey!
babs


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

The woman  And you're welcome!

You can mark your thread "Solved" from the *Thread Tools* drop down menu.


----------



## babs277 (Apr 18, 2004)

Will do ... and thanks again!!
babs


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

My pleasure :up:


----------



## culla (Sep 2, 2005)

i kept trying and just got it then without bad checksum


----------



## babs277 (Apr 18, 2004)

Now we're ALL happy ... thanks to the Cheese WOMAN! Goodnight ya'll!
babs


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

LOL!  Goodnight babs


----------



## bjking (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm brand new here. Thanks for the spybot help. I downloaded the newer version (1.4), and I just had to be very persistant trying one by one to download the updates. This is a very cool site.


----------

